# Stains on Windscreen



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a low profile A-Class and when it rains water is channelled off the overcab onto the windscreen. On the passenger side only, this leaves a white residue on the windscreen, which seems to be from the base colour of the fibreglass. It takes a bit of work to remove it. Does anyone have any ideas how to stop this happening - apart from parking on a hill :wink:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Wouldn't have thought it comes from the fibreglass as this has a gel coat finish on it.
I suspect it just general dirt/road dirt etc that is running down and settling on the screen. I have had similar problems after external silverscreen has been left on for a period. Neither glass cleaners or glass polishes remove all the residue and wipers still juddered across screen.
Eventually I found that a strong solution of various brand caravan/motorhome cleaners ( eg Fenwicks) worked well.
Could be worth a try in your case


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

I had this white/pale grey stain in my windscreen when I had a low profile - it was one of the decisions that forced me onto an overcab

Only solution I found was to go out with soapy water as soon as rain had stopped!

Russell


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

If the surface of the fibreglass is dry and chalky the gel oat is starting to oxidise and may well leave a deposit on the windscreen. It might be worth treating the fibreglass and getting a shine back on it see what affect this has. You need a gel oat restorer from marine chandler or fibreglass supplier like East coast fibreglass supplies.

Martin


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

the clay bar that detailers use is great for cleaning a windscreen. It removes lots of surface contamination that glass cleaners just skate over. I use it regularly on the cars as well. Halfords prob sell it too.
Noel


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

VanFlair said:


> If the surface of the fibreglass is dry and chalky the gel oat is starting to oxidise and may well leave a deposit on the windscreen. It might be worth treating the fibreglass and getting a shine back on it see what affect this has. You need a gel oat restorer from marine chandler or fibreglass supplier like East coast fibreglass supplies.
> 
> Martin


Meguirs RV/BOAT polishes and cleaners will bring back GRP like new if it's oxidising


----------

